# PSP rubik's cube scrambler?



## CAT13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of one? I have my handy TI-83 scrambler, but it would be nice to have one for my psp. Maybe a timer also? And CCT for the PSP lol. Though that would be nice


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 28, 2008)

http://dl.qj.net/cWatch-v1.00-PSP-Homebrew-Games/pg/12/fid/17177/catid/194

that's a timer, but it doesn't provide scrambles or averages.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm.. I don't understand any of this psp stuff. How do I get the LuaPlayer thing to work on my psp?


----------



## Athefre (Oct 29, 2008)

You might have to go through the trouble of getting a Pandora battery and downloading the custom firmware for this timer to work.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry, I assumed you already had custom firmware installed. go to psp-hacks for a tutorial.


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a tweak to JNet made by a Filipino Cuber Allan Ortega
He has a 2nd version which is so amazing here is the
link
Check his software logs and instructions here


----------

